
India programming skills report: only 36% of engineers can write compilable code - Melchizedek
https://www.scribd.com/document/345948744/National-Programming-Skills-Report-Engineers-2017-Report-Brief
======
anotheryou
So what where the programming challanges?

If it needs 200 lines and they have to write it on paper, of course it doesn't
compile.

~~~
w0de
These or similar: [http://prepinsta.com/amcat-automata-
questions/](http://prepinsta.com/amcat-automata-questions/)

~~~
horatiocain
I just want to observe that these prompts are in broken typo-riddled English,
with misformatted code.

------
danpalmer
Does anyone know of equivalent studies done elsewhere? I’d like to think the
percentages would be higher from my peers at graduation, but I suspect they’d
be much lower than I’d hope.

